# Printing Photos At Home



## BrianJoseph (Oct 19, 2016)

hey everyone i was thinking about getting a epson p600 or a epson p800 print so i can print my photos at home and client to my clients i was wonder if this is a good idea to do since they are so many labs out there today. Does anyone else print photos at home and what kind of printer and paper do you use if you dont mind me asking thank you all.


----------



## jeffW (Oct 19, 2016)

My printer died two years ago and I haven't looked back.  Every time I wanted/needed to print, inks needed to be refilled ($$$) something needed to be cleaned, I didn't have enough left over paper from the last project so I had to order more, meaning I again had left overs.

Nope find a lab and save some desk space.  The other benefit is the lab fee, clients and or family/friends can't ask for free or reduced price prints.  It's funny how when we all had to take film to the lab no one ever questioned lab costs, now people are charging less than what clients were accustomed to paying in lab costs alone.


----------



## BrianJoseph (Oct 19, 2016)

Very Very Good Point That Makes Alot Of Sense. i do print with WHCC and PRODPI but i was wondering if printing at home will save money but i can see it doesnt so i wont bother doing it haha.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 19, 2016)

Since I shoot for myself these days I print my own at home.  EPSON 2880.  Paper depend on the photo.  Usually either Ilford or Epson Ultra Premium Photo Paper.  Usually it's the Ilford though with either their icc profile or one I have made by profiling my printer with my colormumki.


----------



## BrianJoseph (Oct 19, 2016)

i will be doing alot of printing since im going to be starting my 365 day project next year and i would like a blinder with all my images printed how long have you had the printer EPSON 2880 any problems with it?


----------



## table1349 (Oct 19, 2016)

Been usin it since it first came out.  No real problems except for finding roll paper.  Wife wanted most of the Disney pictures printed and roll paper was the easiest, cheapest way to go. ,


----------



## BrianJoseph (Oct 19, 2016)

some images i would love to do 24x36 is that possible with that printer?


----------



## table1349 (Oct 19, 2016)

No you would need the SC P6000 to 24" wide.


----------



## BrianJoseph (Oct 19, 2016)

wow that printer is out of league price range wise haha. does the printer do retro polarized prints


----------



## table1349 (Oct 19, 2016)

No that is in the processing not the printer.


----------



## BrianJoseph (Oct 19, 2016)

thanks for all your help i looked into that printer they no longer make it ugh lol.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 19, 2016)

I print my own but am doing art prints or for my own purposes; have a Canon Pixma and ready to upgrade to a so called Canon 'professional' one that would allow me to do larger prints. They have rebates sometimes. If I had to print a lot I might have them done. Maybe do some pricing and look at samples. I've used different kinds of paper, and bought sample packs to try them out.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 19, 2016)

The Epson P9000 is a good machine, museum quality and prints on anything up to 44 inches wide and any length (using roll substrates).
Jetrix makes nice UV flatbed printers but the color is not as accurate as the Epson 10+1 and they cannot print larger than the size of the bed.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 19, 2016)

BrianJoseph said:


> thanks for all your help i looked into that printer they no longer make it ugh lol.


Epson SureColor P6000 - 24in Printer
It's is still made as it is a new printer to their line.  I suspect you looked at B&H. They are out of stock but other reputable places have it in stock.

If you are talking about the 2880, it was replaced by the P600.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 19, 2016)

The 600 can print up to 13 x 19 and it's only 799.00.


----------

